# Hand Truck wheel covers



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get wheel booties for a hand truck/two wheeler?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

suzie said:


> anyone know where i can get wheel booties for a hand truck/two wheeler?


i always used the shoe covers ... Also used them for smoke detector covers ... I assume that the hand truck wheels are about 6" ... Small wheels might not work!


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> i always used the shoe covers ... Also used them for smoke detector covers ... I assume that the hand truck wheels are about 6" ... Small wheels might not work!


I guess I will just use my work boot cover. I thought maybe there were wheel covers that fit tighter. I have the smallest shoe covers and I trip over them all the time.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use either masking tape or metal HVAC tape.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have had good luck with a damp rag to wipe and then use a dry one.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> i always used the shoe covers ... Also used them for smoke detector covers ... I assume that the hand truck wheels are about 6" ... Small wheels might not work!


 
absolutely 100% spot on.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I just use drop clothes. I have about 90' of runners on my truck.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Before shoe covers, my father always kept plastic and paper bags on the truck with some duct tape. Always worked for him.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

suzie said:


> Anyone know where I can get wheel booties for a hand truck/two wheeler?


2-wheeler covers would have to fit pretty tight to maintain traction and be able to stay in position. With the weight of a water heater, rubber tires, and tight turn in hallways it seems like a tall order. You may be better off with floor runners.


----------



## Rotorooter1277 (Jul 8, 2012)

Roto-Rooter actually makes wheel covers for hand trucks and drain cleaning machines. I think they are $17.50 for a pair of 25. However, they do have our logo on them so that might not work for you. I guess you could turn them inside out


----------

